# Molchwatching



## morag (25. Apr. 2008)

Hallo!

Da lass ich heute morgen ganz unbedarft meine Katze in den Garten und werfe nebenbei eine Blick in den Gartenteich, um eine geniale Entdeckung zu machen: Ein __ Bergmolch, männlich, im wunderschönen Hochzeitskleid.
Und das in unserer Teichpfütze - hätte ich nie gedacht.
Ich hatte zwar gehofft, dass wir auch mal tierischen Besuch bekommen, zumal die aufgestapelten Steinplatten auf dem Teichaushub ein ideales Winterquatier abgeben, aber dennoch hat das meine kühnsten Träume übertroffen. Hier gibt's in den Nachbarsgärten - zumindest nicht in absoluter Nähe - keine Teiche.

Fotos habe ich leider noch nicht zu bieten. Ich will das arme Tier ja nicht gleich zu Tode erschrecken ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Servus Morag

Das freut mich für dich  
Hab selbst noch keinen __ Bergmolch in meinem Teich gehabt.

Darum freue ich mich auf Fotos von deinem Exemplar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi,

bei mir sind die __ Molche schwer zu Gange. Die Perverslinge von Männchen laufen "schwanzwedelnd" vor ihrer angebeteten Liebsten her  (zum genaueren spannen ist das Wasser leider zu grün 

MfG Frank


----------



## morag (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich "meinen" Bermolch nun 1,5 Tage nicht entdeckt habe, tauchte er heute Morgen schön gemütlich in Ufernähe auf. Da hab ich natürlich sofort meine Kamera gezückt und auch ein paar Fotos hinbekommen.
Leider habe ich bislang nur dieses eine Männchen gesehen. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es findet sich noch ein Weibchen ein.

Zum Thema Molch:
Üblich in Gartenteichen ohne Fiche ofer mit sogenannten Friedfischen sind Berg- und Teichmolche. Kammmolche sind deutlich größer und fressen die anderen beiden Arten auch schon mal. Zudem sind sie seltener und bevorzugen größere Gewässer. 
__ Molche zählen zu den Amphibien. Sie kommen zur Paarungszeit in die Gewässer, führen dort ihren Balztanz auf und laichen ab. Zum Sommer hin verlassen sie das Wasser und leben fortan an Land. Ihr Haut passt sich dann der trockeneren Umgebung an und verliert die leuchtenden Farben der Balzzeit.
Aus dem Laich schlüpfen die Larven, die bis zum Spätsommer / Herbt im Wasser verbleiben. Erst, wenn ire Lungen voll ausgebildet sind, kommen auch sie an Land.

So, das war der lehrreiche Teil, jetzt kommen die Fotos.

viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi,

heute hab ich mal wieder bei den Molchen in meinem "Teich" den Spanner gemacht. Es ist ja bekannt das __ Molche gerne Froscheier fressen (regelrecht aussaugen), doch hat schon mal jemand Molche bei der Jagd auf Kaulquappen beobachtet . Mehrere Teichmolche waren bei einer Orgie zugange als eine kleine Froschquappe dazwischen schwam. Eines der Molchweiber schwamm sofort hinter dem Leckerbissen hinterher und das ganze Molchgewimmel im Futterneid folgte. Einer der 7 Molche erwischte die __ Quappe schließlich und ließ sie sich schmecken. (jetzt weiß ich wenigsten warum es immer weniger Quappen werden - kein Wunder bei mehr als 50-60 Killermolchen:beeten )
Zustände wie in der Serengeti, wenn die Gnus auf der Wanderschaft einen krokodilverseuchten Fluß durchqueren müssen 

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Frank,

und nun wissen wir zu was dieser Smiley gut ist...:hai


----------



## Torsten. Z (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Unsere __ Molche sind mittlerweile schon so zutraulich wie die Fische. Und sie wissen genau wann es Futter gibt, dann wird sich an der Wasseroberfläche versammelt. Die Aussage das sich Molche und Fische nicht vertragen oder das die Molche abwandern können wir nicht bestätigen, bei uns leben sie Harmonisch miteinander. Uns sind 3 Arten Molche bekannt die sich im und am Teich bei uns Heimisch fühlen, __ Bergmolch, __ Teichmolch und der __ Fadenmolch. Hier mal ein paar Bilder wie einige kurz vorm füttern der Fische  an die Oberfläche kommen, damit sie auch ihren Teil abbekommen.

Foto Foto 

Foto Foto 

Foto Foto 

Auf den letzten Bild sieht man wie der Farn und der Tannenwedel sehr schön wachsen, diese beiden Gewächse bilden unter anderen die Rückseite des Teiches sie wachsen im Vordergrund direkt an der Teichkante. Dahinter und dazwischen finden sich noch Sumpfdoterblume, Gauklerblume, Roh u. __ Zwergrohrkolben ein. Dann fängt die Teichbeschatungs Zone an, ( vom Teich entfernt ca. 1m) Koniferen, hoch wachsende Büsche und eine __ Birke die leicht über den Teich hängt. Trotz dem Dreck den die Birke verursacht haben wir kein problem mit Faden- oder Schwebealgen, Sichttiefe an jeder stelle des Teiches bis zum Grund.

Foto


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo Beisammen,

stellt Eure MOLCH-Bilder, wenn sie so gut wie die von 'morag' sind in die Datenbank (Lexikon-Vorschläge) ... ich hatte in der letzten Nacht bereits einen Anfang gemacht (Männchen und Weibchen) ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16445

Dort kann die MOD ... die Bilder aussuchen (Text zum __ Bergmolch werde ich noch nachreichen) ...

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage das sich __ Molche und Fische nicht vertragen oder das die Molche abwandern können wir nicht bestätigen, bei uns leben sie Harmonisch miteinander. .



Ich denke mal es kommt auf die Fische an die im Teich sind, bei mir kommen auch alle miteinander klar. Hat man aber irgendwelche __ Raubfische drin werden sich die Molche dünn machen.

Bilder: Mhh, hätte ich auch dran Denken können. Hatte heute bestimmt ein dutzend Molche bei Algenkeschen in der Hand.

Axel


----------



## wmt (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Mein Foto ist nicht ganz so deutlich:





aber dier junge (hat noch Kiemen) ist mir beim Algenfischen auf den Rechen gekommen:




Seit dem letzten Jahr habe ich einige __ Moderlieschen ausgesetzt, die sich ganz ordenlich vermehrt haben, aber die __ Molche sind auch wieder zugange (leider habe ich noch kein diesjähriges Foto)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi,

hier mal Fotos von nen rolligen Molchpaar. Das Teichmolchweibchen schwimmt voraus und der geile Kerl mit Schnauzenkontakt hinterher 

Das einzelne Weib hat die rummolcherei schon hinter sich und faltet ihre Eier zwischen den Wasserpestresten ein 

Habe scheinbar auch ein paar Kammmolche im Teich, doch ließ sich, nachdem ich im Haus einen Aquariumskescher geholt hab, keiner mehr blicken. Wollte mal einen fangen um zu sehen obs den nun Kammmolche oder nur Teichmolche mit besonders kräftigen Flossensaum sind (im grünlichen wasser ist es nicht möglich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Reapas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Wow das sind richtig richtig gute Bilder!
Gratulation zu diesem Molch Paar!

Wie tief ist der Teich ca da wo sie sich aufhalten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Reapas,

der "Teich" ist nur 30-40cm tief, da es nur ein Notteich für die laichbereiten Amphibien ist (24qm Teichfolie in die Tiefwasserzone des neuen Teiches eingezogen) . Daher bestreht er nur aus blanker Folie (mit etwas eingeschwemmten Lehm der Baugrube ), reingeschmissenen Wasserpflanzen aus der Regentonne und einigen Ästen.:crazy und einigen flachen Feldsteinen als Austieg

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo Frank,

hast Du in Deinen Bildern schon mit Bildausschnitten gearbeitet oder das komplette Bild verkleinert?
Evtl. läßt sich da noch was machen - fürs bessere Erkennen. Gerade das "faltende" Weibchen sieht man sicher nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Reapas (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Heya

Mhh Interessant, Danke für die Infos und das Bild!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Annett,

die Dame hing zumindest in der richtigen Stellung an der __ Wasserpest (gekümmter Schwanz, Hinterbeine an der richtigen Stelle und die Vordergliedmaßen ebenfalls) freihand auf 1m Entfernung schlecht knipsbar - ich mußte Aufpassen das ich nicht in Wasser falle 
ich hab dasBild komplett verkeinert, ich hab ja schon mal geschrieben das ich ich mit Computerarbeit keine große Leuchte bin 

das Gesamtbild ist schon fast 3 Wochen alt, da wars Wasser noch nicht grün , bzw, die __ Molche da

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo Frank,

vielleicht schickst Du mir einfach das ganze (unverkleinerte) Bild an meine Mailadresse? 
Mein Name (Annett) und dann ohne Leerzeichen etc. @hobby-gartenteich.de (ich möchte sie nur wegen der Suchmaschinen nicht in Klarschrift schreiben ).

Ich würde dann den Bildausschnitt machen und es hier wieder mit hochladen. Einverstanden?


----------



## rejo (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo,
wir haben unseren Teich letztes Jahr im Sommer 2006 angelegt.
__ Frösche waren durch die Waldrandlage sofort drin. Kaum stand ein paar cm Regenwasser im Loch, waren sie schon da  - die Quackmäuler.
Den ca. 50.000 Liter großen Teich haben wir auch gleich bepflanzt, dann aber mal ruhen lassen bis dieses Frühjahr 2007. 
Im April 2007 haben wir als erstes 50 __ Edelkrebs eingesetzt.
Mitte April haben wir die Vlies-Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen. 
Jetzt müssen wir mit Bedauern feststellen das sich täglich mehrer __ Molche im Vlies finden.
Teils ohne erkennbare Schädigung, zum Teil aber auch Tod durch starke Verletzungen.
Ich habe ganz normale Teichpumpen von Oase. Oberflächenskimmer und Bodenabsaugung.

Heute habe ich alle Pumpen, bis auf den Skimmer mal abgeschaltet. Bin mal gespannt ob die Kerls auch über den Rand des Skimmers klettern.

Wenn die Wassertemperatur konstant auf 15 Grad bleibt kommen die ersten Kois rein.
Denke so an 15-20 Stück, die hier im Firmenteich schon Jahre schwimmen, und zum Teil dort auch geboren wurden.....

Aber das Problem mit den Molchen belastet mich schon..... L
Wann genau wandern diese denn ab, wenn überhaupt?
Könnte bis dahin ja auch die Pumpen aus lassen.
Das Wasser ist jetzt jedenfalls noch klar bis auf den 170 tiefen Grund.
Achja, zu erwähnen wäre noch das der komplette Teich mit kleinen und großen Kieselsteinen ausgelegt ist. Also für alle Kleintiere sich unendlich viele Versteckmöglichkeiten bieten.

So das wärs mal mit meinem ersten Tread hier im Forum.... ;-)

LG
Joachim


----------



## wp-3d (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo 

Habe heute wieder ein Paar Bilder gemacht.
http://picasaweb.google.com/Bioteich/Molche

Da ich mich mit Molchen nicht so gut auskenne, habe ich sie in ein Album gestellt, wo sich jeder bedienen kann und eventuell mit Beschreibung hier im Forum einfügt.

Ein Beispiel:


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe da leider (bis jetzt) auch noch nicht DIE Ahnung.....  

Wie und wo hast Du denn diese tollen Bilder schießen können?


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*



			
				rejo schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich alle Pumpen, bis auf den Skimmer mal abgeschaltet. Bin mal gespannt ob die Kerls auch über den Rand des Skimmers klettern.



Hallo,
ich habe einen großen Schwimmskimmer mit Auffangkorb, die Tage
habe ich dort das erste mal einen Molch drinn gefunden.

Da ich aber alle 2 Tage mal nachschaue ist er unbeschadet wieder in den Teich entlassen worden.

Selbst wenn kein Korb drinn gewesen wäre, wäre er nur bei mir im Filterteich gelandet (wie auch ab und zu 1cm Elritzen).

Vor der Pumpe ist noch ein 3mm Ansaugkorb, da kommt das kein Molch oder Jungfisch durch.

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Werner,

die beiden dunklen mit orangen Bauch sind Bergmolche, links ein Männchen (die dunkle Körperoberseite wird mit einem blauen Banz zum orangen Bauch abgegrenzt), rechts ein Weibchen. Die braunen sind weibliche Teichmolche, deren Männer sind oberseits dunkel, haben ein sehr großen Flossensaum mit einigen Zacken (sehen Kammmolchen ähnlich), und haben zum Bauch hin viele dunkle Punkte an der Seite, der Bauch ist blassorange mit dunklen Flecken.

@Annett. Hab mal auf dem Orginalfoto nachgeschaut, selbst in der größten Größe kann man nicht erkennen das das Molchmädel Eier einfaltet, da hängt ein Rest vom __ Froschlöffel direkt über der Kloakenregion:evil . Ich werde Morgen mal mein altes 160l Becken in den Garten bugsieren und ein paar __ Molche dort hineinsetzen. Dann kriegt man sicher ein paar Fotos von eierlegenden Molchmädels 

MfG Frank


----------



## wp-3d (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich habe da leider (bis jetzt) auch noch nicht DIE Ahnung.....
> 
> Wie und wo hast Du denn diese tollen Bilder schießen können?






Hi Annett

Ich bin nicht nur Miniteichbesitzer, ich habe nebenbei noch Mikroteiche. 
Siehe:  

Dises ist ein 11 Jahre altes Foto, jetzt ist von diesen Kübeln kaum etwas zu sehen, da alles zugewuchert ist.
Es ist der Lebensraum von Lebewesen die im Zierfischteich keine Chance haben. 

Die __ Molche hatte ich hier kurz entnommen und im Aquarium abgelichtet.

Einen schönen  1. Mai


----------



## wp-3d (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Frank

Danke für die Erklärung  

Hast du einmal in das Album Im Link gesehen?
Es sind viele verschiedene, bestimmt 3 Arten, oder     

Naja wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, ich weiß es nicht mehr, als Kind hätte ich es noch auf die Reihe bekommen.
Damals hatte ich keinen Teich, aber ich kannte jeden in der nächsten Umgebung und wusste schon was in ihnen wohnte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Hi Werner,

es sind nur zwei Arten die Du da geknipst hast. Die mit den dunklen Punkten und großen gewellten Flossensaum (und bläulicher Kloakenregion) sind Teichmolchmännchen . (bei mir sind die halt ne ganze Ecke dunkler)

MfG Frank


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Super Bilder habt Ihr da gemacht und Ich beneide jeden,der __ Molche zu seinen Teichbewohnern zählen darf.Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen mit Molchen,obwohl es ihnen doch bei mir auch gut gehen würde(seht das Bild)evtl.habe ich sie auch noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## wmt (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*

Den jungen Burschen ¿ (Ironie) hatte ich beim Algenfischen _(seufz)_ auf dem Rechen. 




Er hat den ausflug gut überstanden und hat sich nach den Fotos schnell wieder verdrückt.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchwatching*



			
				wmt schrieb:
			
		

> Den jungen Burschen ¿ (Ironie) hatte ich beim Algenfischen _(seufz)_ auf dem Rechen.


Der junge Bursche ist eine Dame 

Die Burschen tragen Sonntagskleidung (dunkel) 

Axel


----------

